# Man cuts pit puppy's ears off with scissors



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Quote:http://current.com/1h8gq4c
> 
> Police say an Albuquerque man chopped off a puppy’s ears off with a pair of scissors during thanksgiving dinner, an now he’s facing felony animal abuse charges. It’s not clear why he harmed the dog, but according to reports, he held the puppy down, cut the ears off and then left it to bleed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV6qIeRQG5E


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

scumballs are everywhere. I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Big shocker there: lowlife moron chopping off a Pit Bull's ears with scissors at home. 

Sadly, this is an all too common practice


----------



## chelsa (May 31, 2009)

I think they need to do the same thing to him.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've met a few pups, and seen many, who's ears look like they've been taken off by a hack saw. I don't approve of cropping any ears unless they shall cause problems with the dog's line of work. Many flock guardians have their ears cropped to keep them by getting snagged in barbed wire fencing/coyotes/wolves ect... But to do it for looks upsets me, the dog has to go through the pain, not you. I like the look, and I'd adopt a dog who's had hi ears done, but never would I do it on my own.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: dukeI think they need to do the same thing to him.


 The vengeful side of me thinks that a more appropriate response would be to neuter him with a pair of scissors without the aid of antiseptics, antibiotics, sedation or pain medication.

That way we can prevent this sadist from contributing anymore to the gene pool and give him a taste that is similar to the treatment he gave the puppy.



> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveI've met a few pups, and seen many, who's ears look like they've been taken off by a hack saw. I don't approve of cropping any ears unless they shall cause problems with the dog's line of work. Many flock guardians have their ears cropped to keep them by getting snagged in barbed wire fencing/coyotes/wolves ect... But to do it for looks upsets me, the dog has to go through the pain, not you. I like the look, and I'd adopt a dog who's had hi ears done, but never would I do it on my own.


If someone has a legitimate reason and does it in a reasonably humane fashion then I would consider it tolerable.

However let's face the cruel reality. This dog is a pitbull. The reason that a lot of pitbull owners clip their ears is so that they can fight them better as sport for their own cruel personal entertainment at the expense of these poor dogs. They cut the dogs ears off to make them better at fighting other dogs. This owner wasn't treating his dog lovingly as a pet; the owner seems to be cruelly sociopathicly treating his dog as a gambling sport fighting investment. The way that these people treat these dogs can make the dogs more aggressive and more dangerous to the public. This person probably needs to be in jail.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Let me restate my post somewhat. I'm not sure that this owner intended on fighting his dog; but by the description that is given I suspect it is a very high probability. The way he was treating his dog is how people that gamble and fight dogs violently for sport often to the death; treat their dogs.

I had somewhat overstated my position, based on my anger and suspicion.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DogGone
> They cut the dogs ears off to make them better at fighting other dogs. This owner wasn't treating his dog lovingly as a pet; the owner seems to be cruelly sociopathicly treating his dog as a gambling sport fighting investment.


I will intercede here... Most dogs used in fighting I've heard of/read about/seen have natural ears. Cropping is indeed part of it, but they do a battle crop if they do crop for fighting purposes. My guess is the man wanted the dog to look tough... Nothing more. They also crop dobie's ears, but they aren't fought, it is for looks... Same with American Bullies, Miniature pinschers, Brussels Griffon, Schnauzers, boxers, ect. it's for looks. It makes them no better at fighting in general.

Here are the different crops to show you... the pup has nothing like a battle crop anyway.












I think neutering him should be good... So he can't pass on Dog-abusing genes lol


He better go to jail. I'm sick of seeing people get away with this.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

There are some good ole boys here in Georgia that see nothing wrong with picking up a hunting knife or a pair of scissors to chop off their dogs' ears when they take them hog hunting. No...I, personally, do not approve of it, and they mainly post on an outdoors forum.

As for regular cropping...Veterinarian...under correct (sterile, Veterinary office) circumstances - sure. 

My girl's ears are "natural." We call them "airplane ears" because when she's alert, they pop out to the side


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Whats the reason for docking a tail?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Since it's not done in the APBT, I've never looked it up. I don't think there is a good reason, other than looks. I know that in bad cases of "happy tail" where the dog wags so much and so hard that it consistently injures it, or if the dog's tail is injured beyond reasonable repair. All I can think of... I think docking looks DUMB anyway. Ever seen a boxer/rottie with a full tail and natural ears? Looks great.
http://guardianrottweilers.com/images/marsio%202.jpg

This is all I can find.
http://www.cdb.org/what_is.htm

Some breeds, like the english bulldog, have real issues with their tails and how they grow, and some have to be docked.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a natural boxer..
http://www.jaksamlee.com/images/page5_517.jpg


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DogGone
> ...


As near as I can recall virtually all of the contending fighting dogs I have seen have had their ears severely cropped much like the battle crop. From what I understand they clipped the ears because it is often a point of vulnerability that can cause severe pain, disorientation, and severe bleeding which can blind the victim (as the blood from their ears run down into their eyes) and prevent them from fighting. They crop the ears to make them more ferocious and effective fighters.

Often dogfighters will use stray dogs or steal friendly family dogs and use them as practice dogs for their fighting dogs to build confidence. Sometimes the "practice" dogs are bound so they can't fight back so they don't stand a chance.

I don't even get a dog license because the problem is so bad in this area. The dogfighting criminals use the dog license system as a resource to locate dogs to steal. The numbered license system was supposed to give anonymity to the owner to prevent people from blackmailing, or using the information to steal dogs, or to use the information to figure out what homes don't have dogs that are more likely easy targets for property theft. Regrettably under the perverted guise of freedom of information act; anonymity of the numbered license system has been sacrificed. 

If I find a dog with a dog tag; I can simply go to the Internet and look it up and find the address of who to notify to blackmail. Regrettably the county has cooperated with a local news agency to release all of the dog license data; so now the dog licenses can be interfaced on a map to make it easier for dog thieves and for home invaders. Regrettably there are lots of people out there that have used this information in a nefarious way. I wish we would go back to the anonymous system; then I would get my dog license again. I do not want to increase the risk of having my dog stolen to be used for fighting or medical experiments.

The dog license system was supposed to be numerical to keep people's names, addresses and other personal information confidential to prevent dog napping blackmail and to prevent dog theft for medical experiments or fighting. It used to be if you found a dog you had to go to the dog warden or the police as a proxy to return the dog; this helped discourage nefarious activity.

By tag number
http://www.hamiltoncountyauditor.org/dogtag2.asp

By map (one of the clickable boxes is dog licenses) 
http://data.cincinnati.com/navigator

I think in our location by law governmental organizations are required to euthanize dogs that are recovered in dogfighting rings. I think there are some rescue agencies in this area that try to intervene before governmental authorities confiscate the dogs. The dog park I go to has a few pit bulls that come that have been rehabilitated after being rescued from dogfighters. They have their ears badly cropped and have many battle scars.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel so bad for this poor little dog! I've had my ears pierced several times and know how bad that stings. I wish people would stop being mean to animals. Just breaks my heart!


----------

